# gtx 570 very low frame rates



## max.4u (Jan 3, 2011)

just got my new rig.. 
the following is the config''

msi gtx 570,
asus sabertooth
i7 950
crosshair 4gb single 
antech 750 w psu
wd 1 tb greeen

every thing is fine except that gtx 570 is not performing the way it should. is there some bottleneck..?
the following is the comparision from 3d mark
*3dmark.com/co...50/3dm11/340435

the lowest is mine. the reference system has the same config except ram and motherboard.

please help me in sorting the issue...


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (Jan 3, 2011)

try reinstalling the drivers or if that does'nt solve the problem try to place the GPU again to slot properly !!!


----------



## asingh (Jan 3, 2011)

@OP:
Could you tell which games you tried, and how you felt that the performance is low. Forget Benchmarks for now.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 3, 2011)

max.4u said:


> crosshair 4gb single
> antech 750 w psu


?????????

Which drivers/OS? What is the screen resolution??


----------



## blademast3r (Jan 3, 2011)

Are U sure ur PSU is realy a 750watt psu? Are u sure your house has an AEH connection? all electrical


----------



## ico (Jan 3, 2011)

Your link is not working.


----------



## max.4u (Jan 5, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> ?????????
> 
> Which drivers/OS? What is the screen resolution??



windows 7 x64
latest nvidia released drivers



blademast3r said:


> Are U sure ur PSU is realy a 750watt psu? Are u sure your house has an AEH connection? all electrical



antech is good brand.. and 750W is very efficient .. not like other brands that tell 850W and give 60% efficiency..



asingh said:


> @OP:
> Could you tell which games you tried, and how you felt that the performance is low. Forget Benchmarks for now.



i have tried resident evil @1360 resolution. 
according to that web benchs, they say that at 1920x1080 fps are at 150
but  ran on 1360 and i get 175-200;
i dont have a 1920 monitor . so i assume that the gpu is running slow...


----------



## asingh (Jan 5, 2011)

^^
Your GPU is fine, believe. Just game man.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Jan 5, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Your GPU is fine, believe. Just game man.



agreed ...


----------



## max.4u (Jan 6, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Your GPU is fine, believe. Just game man.



hm..how did u decide that..???


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 6, 2011)

max.4u said:


> hm..how did u decide that..???





max.4u said:


> i have tried resident evil @1360 resolution.
> according to that web benchs, they say that *at 1920x1080 fps are at 150*
> but  ran *on 1360 and i get 175-200;*
> i dont have a 1920 monitor . so i assume that the gpu is running slow...



you yourself gave the answer. your GPU is running fine.


----------



## topgear (Jan 6, 2011)

I think he is running games at 1360*768 resolution and he expected 250+ fps with that resolution.That's why he assumed that the games running slow.

The only slow piece of component I can see in his rig ( acc to specs he provided ) the WD 1TB green Hdd - these Hdds are made for large storage devices not for performance - so his game loading time will be improved if get 2x WD 1TB Black Hdds and run them in Raid 0 mode or get 1 SSD drive - say corsair 60GB one @ 8k.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 6, 2011)

150 FPS...damn....i hardly get more than 30 FPS....


----------



## max.4u (Jan 6, 2011)

topgear said:


> I think he is running games at 1360*768 resolution and he expected 250+ fps with that resolution.That's why he assumed that the games running slow.
> 
> The only slow piece of component I can see in his rig ( acc to specs he provided ) the WD 1TB green Hdd - these Hdds are made for large storage devices not for performance - so his game loading time will be improved if get 2x WD 1TB Black Hdds and run them in Raid 0 mode or get 1 SSD drive - say corsair 60GB one @ 8k.



well i am running the benchmark provided with resident evil.
as the bencmark loads, the related files get loaded in the ram.
as the file sizes are small, there is no point in hard disk comming into picture.
correct me if am wrong'


----------



## ico (Jan 6, 2011)

Can you fix your 3d mark link?


----------



## max.4u (Jan 6, 2011)

ico said:


> Can you fix your 3d mark link?



srue.. but the diffrence was almost 35% with the same configuration.
except that my ram is in single mode while the refrence system was in triple channel.
all other things were same


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 6, 2011)

max.4u said:


> well i am running the benchmark provided with resident evil.
> as the bencmark loads, the related files get loaded in the ram.
> as the file sizes are small, there is no point in hard disk comming into picture.
> correct me if am wrong'



it doesn't matter if files small or big. the access speed (transfer speed) of Western Digital Green is low. so it'll affect the performance.



max.4u said:


> srue.. but the diffrence was almost 35% with the same configuration.
> except that my ram is in single mode while the refrence system was in triple channel.
> all other things were same



this maybe another reason for the slight decrease in performance.


----------



## topgear (Jan 7, 2011)

yep, green series drives are meant for storage purpose not for gaming - for that Blue, Black series of WD or SSD drives are way to go.

and games files are not entirely loaded on ram - they still access HDD even after you see a game is loaded on screen.

@ *OP* - which website showed you that RE5 is giving out 150 fps at 1920x1080.
Care to share the link ?

Here look at the scores and screen resolutions carefully and as you are getting 175-200FPS at 1360*768 every thing is fine with your gtx 570 :

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 Review - Page 14 - Resident Evil 5

CPU: 920 @ 3.60GHz
Memory: 6GB Mushkin Redline DDR3 1600

*i.neoseeker.com/a/NVIDIA_GeForce_GTX_570/RE5.png
coutesy of neoseeker.com

your's is a stock i7 950 with single channel 4GB ram and even at 1280*1024 the game can give out ~150 at max and you are getting 175-200fps with a bit lower resolution.


----------



## max.4u (Jan 7, 2011)

topgear said:


> yep, green series drives are meant for storage purpose not for gaming - for that Blue, Black series of WD or SSD drives are way to go.
> 
> and games files are not entirely loaded on ram - they still access HDD even after you see a game is loaded on screen.
> 
> ...


thanks a million dear..i really got confused with the 150@ 1920 resolution...

then its working fine now...! just downloaded nfs hot pursuit and its going rock hard 62.1 fps at  v sync locked..


----------



## topgear (Jan 8, 2011)

^^ glad to be of help.

Turn off the vsync and you will get even more FPS.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 10, 2011)

make sure your drivers are installed for your OS.... 32 bit and 64 bit drivers are different...so make sure you install it correct


----------



## max_snyper (Jan 10, 2011)

hey to all!!!!! ppl is this really a query?????
"my comp is not running well...fps is 175-200" oh my god!!!!!!!! with near med. system if v get 60~70 we are blessed...and OP tell u what how can u tell the system is bottlenecked just running one game that too @175~200 fps LOL really u cannot even notice it..its 175~200 "frames per second" 
bottlenecking means system is totally providing underpowered o/p of what it shud really 
provide....and all the ppl in the forum start to....hindi proverb "baal ki khaal nikal ne lag jaante hai"....seriously u will not even notice it unless it falls under 30fps bracket...
game on dude why worry ???
forum ppl "thoda so socha karo yaar lambi list dete ho @OP's aur bhi confuse kar dete ho....!! have a good day ppl.


----------



## ico (Jan 10, 2011)

max_snyper said:


> forum ppl "thoda so socha karo yaar lambi list dete ho @OP's aur bhi confuse kar dete ho....!! have a good day ppl.


I think everyone who posted here told him to just play like you are saying.


----------



## asingh (Jan 11, 2011)

max_snyper said:


> hey to all!!!!! ppl is this really a query?????
> "my comp is not running well...fps is 175-200" oh my god!!!!!!!! with near med. system if v get 60~70 we are blessed...and OP tell u what how can u tell the system is bottlenecked just running one game that too @175~200 fps LOL really u cannot even notice it..its 175~200 "frames per second"
> bottlenecking means system is totally providing underpowered o/p of what it shud really
> provide....and all the ppl in the forum start to....hindi proverb "baal ki khaal nikal ne lag jaante hai"....seriously u will not even notice it unless it falls under 30fps bracket...
> ...



If you had taken care to read the entire thread, this post composed of gibberish / SMS lingo / hindi - roman type / missing full stops / erroneous grammar / repetitive punctuations would not have ever occurred. 

Please be careful while you post. Thanks.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 11, 2011)

Fully agree with *asingh*. In a technical forum, sms style posting should be avoided. Unlike social networking , a good technical debate here leads to a far better conclusion and lots of people actually benefit from this.

More like a social service imo rather than networking. NO OFFENSE


----------



## topgear (Jan 11, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> make sure your drivers are installed for your OS.... 32 bit and 64 bit drivers are different...so make sure you install it correct



32 bit drivers can't be installed on 64 bit OS and vice versa.

@ _*max_snyper*_ - Op thought he has some issue with his gfx card and that's why we all answered it accordingly and he has just realized everything is fine with his rig.

To be honest - your post in here seems to be useless and offtopic and who wants your advice on helping people something anyway- we have decided to help and reply to op and that's what we did - don't give us lecture on that -don't repeat this kind of behavior in the future.


----------



## max_snyper (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm not justifying or denying my post its just that having a monster of a system...
having a 100fps gaming wats the problem man...there shudnt be any problem wit it.
@topgear i'm still sticking to wat i have said...i have seen some sensible queries in the past in our forum that just went by unanswered...against this query. 
and by the way i didnt knew there were too many uptight people in this forum who cannot handle wat i have said as there im not totally wrong and posted non-sense reply.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 11, 2011)

topgear said:


> *32 bit drivers can't be installed on 32 bit OS and vice versa.*
> 
> @ _*max_snyper*_ - Op thought he has some issue with his gfx card and that's why we all answered it accordingly and he has just realized everything is fine with his rig.
> 
> To be honest - your post in here seems to be useless and offtopic and who wants your advice on helping people something anyway- we have decided to help and reply to op and that's what we did - don't give us lecture on that -don't repeat this kind of behavior in the future.



Hope thats a Typo... 

@max_snyper

If you dont like to reply this thread, don't do. Simple.


----------



## topgear (Jan 12, 2011)

^^ Thanks for pointing it out - edited my post 
BTW, as OPs problem has been solved it's time for closing this thread down.


----------

